# Major trouble with Peachtree Woodworking!!



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I just had the worst experience with a company that I've ever had. I left a couple of runners that I purchased at their show in Springfield, MA. The cashier never gave them to me after he charged me and he went on to another transaction or customer question. I do have MS and I can forget from time to time, but he never put them in my hand. Peachtree wouldn't just do the right thing and ship them to me. They wanted to charge me $6 to ship them from Atlanta to CT. David Hughes, from Peachtree called me rude when I got upset and cut him off a few times. It was my bad, but I'm the customer and I feel they didn't handle things the way they should have been. He told me their cash register people were well trained, however two of them we spoke with while walking around, told us they were just local kids and they didn't know the products and weren't well trained.

I just feel that Mr Hughes and Peachtree should have just picked up the $6 as a goodwill offering. They are crediting me the money I gave them, however they will now lose more business as I was about to place a fairly large order with them for things I saw at the show and wanted. He let it escalate as he was cutting me off earlier in the conversation. This all just leaves such a bad taste in my mouth as I've done so much great business with so many of the venders up there over the years.


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

I am going by the Atlanta store later this week, I will mention this post to the guys I know there. I have never had a problem with them, but I have only used the store, not the trade show booth. Their first shop was tiny and most of the business was from the trade shows.

I know most companies are pretty firm about shipping costs unless it is clearly their fault.

Steve


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Steve. I just felt that since the register guy didn't just hand me the strips and that he started to answer others questions and take anothers order, that they should have just shipped it. The other problem is that I faxed them this paperwork last Tuesday, right after the show and they said they'd call me back after looking into it. I finally called earlier today to find out what was going on. They never did anything to even acknowledge my fax last week. To me that's poor customer service. I guess I expected too much.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about your experience with Peachtree. I have dealt with them for years (via internet and phone) and have had very good customer service.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

ctsooner said:


> I just had the worst experience with a company that I've ever had. I left a couple of runners that I purchased at their show in Springfield, MA. The cashier never gave them to me after he charged me and he went on to another transaction or customer question. I do have MS and I can forget from time to time, but he never put them in my hand. Peachtree wouldn't just do the right thing and ship them to me. They wanted to charge me $6 to ship them from Atlanta to CT. David Hughes, from Peachtree called me rude when I got upset and cut him off a few times. It was my bad, but I'm the customer and I feel they didn't handle things the way they should have been. He told me their cash register people were well trained, however two of them we spoke with while walking around, told us they were just local kids and they didn't know the products and weren't well trained.
> 
> I just feel that Mr Hughes and Peachtree should have just picked up the $6 as a goodwill offering. They are crediting me the money I gave them, however they will now lose more business as I was about to place a fairly large order with them for things I saw at the show and wanted. He let it escalate as he was cutting me off earlier in the conversation. This all just leaves such a bad taste in my mouth as I've done so much great business with so many of the venders up there over the years.



Let me see if I understand this correctly: they wouldn't eat the shipping cost, but made what you paid for free? $6 shipping charge for free merchandise?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, this is a situation where you made a mistake by leaving without your merchandise on Saturday. You did not return to the show on Sunday to pick it up. You called Peachtree expecting them to ship it to you at no charge. They put in a lot of effort just to track down this sale. Peachtree offered to either ship it to you at their cost or refund your money. That sounds reasonable to me; it was not their mistake. They tried to make it right. If someone bought $12 worth of merchandise from me I would not eat the $6 shipping cost either. For future reference: cursing at customer service people and hanging up on the company owner when he is trying to issue you a refund is not the way to get good results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd. Mike's post..

===



Mike said:


> Peter, this is a situation where you made a mistake by leaving without your merchandise on Saturday. You did not return to the show on Sunday to pick it up. You called Peachtree expecting them to ship it to you at no charge. They put in a lot of effort just to track down this sale. Peachtree offered to either ship it to you at their cost or refund your money. That sounds reasonable to me; it was not their mistake. They tried to make it right. If someone bought $12 worth of merchandise from me I would not eat the $6 shipping cost either. For future reference: cursing at customer service people and hanging up on the company owner when he is trying to issue you a refund is not the way to get good results.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I just read a copy/paste of this very beef at another woodworking site.
Pretty weak IMHO.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

ctsooner == I hope you were NOT looking for sympathy from this forum -- They are a tough crowd to play to. Not sure that I totally understand your situation but I think it was a learning process.. Paul


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, I go to bat for forum members if a company does not treat them right. I took PC to task over the defective 890 series bases and they redesigned them and offered free replacements. Bosch upgraded a table for a member who had 3 lemons in a row. MLCS went beyond their obligations and replaced a bit that was defective even though it was bought from Amazon and it was Amazons responsibility to replace it. Any manufacturer can have a defect; as long as they make it right I am very understanding. I am a firm believer that companies should stand behind their products. I will not stand by and say nothing when a company has gone out of their way trying to make things right; this was not their mistake. Peachtree has a record of excellent customer service as reported by forum members.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Good for you Mike! It is still a tough crowd to play to -- may be what I do everyday makes me a little more sympathetic than most. Everyone has a story to tell - Not everyone looks through the same eyes and sees the same things. A word of encouragement helps some even if they are in the wrong. No one wants to be beat up! When I disagree with you Mike, I usually just keep my fingers from typing or just delete what I have typed. I know you have a heart and mind to support and help the needy.
Paul+


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Cocheseuga said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly: they wouldn't eat the shipping cost, but made what you paid for free? $6 shipping charge for free merchandise?


No, I paid and faxed them the receipts. THey told me to fax it to them last week and when I never heard back from them for over a week, I decided to call and that's when the problems occurred. They wouldn't listen to me and got defensive from the first word. I wasn't mean or demanding either. He called me rude when I interrupted him in the same way he interrupted me earlier in the conversation. I realize that part of this was my fault, but they were also at fault and they treated me poorly. Why even tell me to fax over the receipt when they weren't going to call me back on it. The finally credited me what I had paid, but it was the way they handled it over a $6 shipping charge, when it only would have cost half of that to ship the item in the mail. No lost sleep, but I was in shock after being treated that way. Too bad as I spend over 300 today on items I was going to just get from them. 

I'm not a complainer normally and I'm the first one to post about great customer service as I shop the net a lot and I read reviews both good and bad. I can't remember ever getting a manager on the phone for something and them having the attitude that I wasn't good enough for them and that losing my business didn't matter. All of that over what would have cost them $4 at the most to package and ship I bet. Maybe the guy just had a bad day and took it out on me.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Mike said:


> Peter, this is a situation where you made a mistake by leaving without your merchandise on Saturday. You did not return to the show on Sunday to pick it up. You called Peachtree expecting them to ship it to you at no charge. They put in a lot of effort just to track down this sale. Peachtree offered to either ship it to you at their cost or refund your money. That sounds reasonable to me; it was not their mistake. They tried to make it right. If someone bought $12 worth of merchandise from me I would not eat the $6 shipping cost either. For future reference: cursing at customer service people and hanging up on the company owner when he is trying to issue you a refund is not the way to get good results.


Mike, do you work for Peachtree? I never posted that I was there on Saturday and didn't return on Sunday? Where did you get that from? I had plans with family on Sunday and the trip up there is around an hour each way for me. I never cursed at anyone, nor would I. That's just plain wrong. I admit that I didn't take the items, but they were at fault too as they were behind the register while he rung them up and he got side tracked by another customer (it was a mad house that's for sure) and he never gave them to me. Even Mr Hughes said they are trained to hand the items to the customer, which he never did. I waited and then my buddy came up and started to talk and we left. It's my fault that I have memory problems and not theirs. I get that and I have to deal with that all day every day. I have routines in order to not forget things, but in that case there was nothing I could have done. Again, it was the way they handled it and the fact that he called me rude for doing the same thing he did earlier. 

I'm still the customer. Yes they gave me a refund as they should have, but in the process of being short sighted, they lost over 300 of new business from me and more in the future. My buddies at the school won't be purchasing from them either as they used to. Too many other great venders that seem to want business.

Is it sour grapes by me? Yes, I'm upset over the way he tried to treat me. To the other poster, yes I post the same on another forum. 

I respect the forum members and I even got a couple of emails from folks about what happened. Many have come to the defense of Peachtree and others have said they should have just soaked up the cost and sent the runners and called it a day. I'm sure they are a hard working company and it seems like many of you love them or use them. That's fine. I'm a member of a couple of boards where I have well over 20k posts on each, so I know how forums run. I am also a retired Naval Commander/ship driver who can fully handle the heat in the kitchen. I don't post on boards to look for sympathy even if it sounds that way. Again, I was just in shock at how he handled things as I never got beligerent or called anyone names. I was stern but never raised my voice and I didn't get stern until he talked over me and got defensive. Things happen sometimes. Lees Valley was happy as was Rockler as they got my business yesterday, lol. All is good in the world.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude get the message

12 dollar sale no margin for shipping Your admitted error for not focusing on what you were doing is no ones responsibility but yours. No one but you are responsibile for your material well being but you. Not the goverment, not the big corporaions, nor a small business like Peachtree.

Your persistence suggests vengenance and retribution as a motive instead of a post to benefit others. No post has risen in support of your position Many members find Peachree to be a reputable business

I resent you trying to manipulate this forum in a manner that if successful would diminish Mike's ability to be an effecive liason. His integrity is essenial to give weight to our numbers in resolving product and service difficulties. Please take personal responsibility.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

When it comes down to it, none of us know what was said in a phone conversation. But we have done business with the company (I've been there more times than I can count in the last two years) and gotten nothing but the best service.

Sorry you felt short changed, but it's contrary to how everyone I know that's done business with them has been treated.

When you faxed the receipt, did you call immediately afterward and verify receipt? And you're arguing over a two dollar difference in _perceived_ shipping charges?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, I called Peachtree and spoke with David Hughes. I look out for forum members when they have problems dealing with a company. It is fair to say David is every bit as upset about this as you are. Buying at a show is very different from buying in a store. The inventory is shipped to the show and set up. After the show it is packed and shipped back to the company where it has to be inventoried. Chasing down your order out of the roughly 10,000 sales they made was no small thing. Once they verified you did not get your product they offered to ship it to you at cost or refund your money. This seems totally fair to me. If you planned on buying other items the two poly strips could of been shipped with them. This would of been an easy solution making you both happy. I have purchased items from Peachtree at The Woodworking Show here in MI. I know what a mad house the shows are. It is a shame your purchase turned out like this. I think the best thing is to let it go and spend your money elsewhere.
Now for the important thing: did you find another source for your poly strips?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ctsooner said:


> Mike, do you work for Peachtree?


Peter,

No. Mike does not work for Peachtree but he provides a *very* valuable role here on our forum as a Forum (Vendor) Liason. When people post that they've had problems with a manufacturer or vendor, he contacts the (in this case) vendor to investigate the problem in an attempt to rectify the situation. In the past he has successfully gotten vendors to repair or replace products and parts, modify the design on their production products and get members other forms of compensation for when they've been wronged. With this forum having 70,000 router-using members and his having established a rapport with the companies who want to do right and *certainly* don't want bad press, he is very effective in his role. Like the rest of us, he is also doing this as a volunteer so has no axe to grind here. 



Jim


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

*I asked about this today at the store*

I was at the store in Atlanta today and asked about this post like I said I would. You were offered the purchase shipped at their cost (no profit or markup). Your mistake is supposed to obligate them to loose money on a $12 sale? Several customers stood around and all agreed they did the right thing, give him his money back and walk away from a no win situation.

I was looking at several different router table accessories today at Peachtree Woodworking, they opened boxes and were helpful and patient. Good advice, great prices and a huge well stocked store in my hometown make them a favorite supplier of mine! 

Steve


----------



## unforgiven (Nov 20, 2011)

what everyone in the world seems to forget is that shipping materials aren't free, and neither is the time or fuel to pack it and deliver to the post.

2 bucks for handling on top of what you figure is 4 bucks for shipping aint bad.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Mike, thanks for sharing. I asked because I never swore or anything like that and I was wondering why you had posted that. I posted this to find out what others have felt about them as my situation escalated when he called me rude. I'm very glad that I did post this as I see where folks are coming from and I'm glad that I'm the only one who's had a problem. If you all read carefully, it's not totally about the shipping and Paduk, I am fully responsible for myself. I don't rely on the government or any of the other things you may have posted. I'm a big boy and a retired Commander in the Navy. I've served the government well and have fully earned what they do for me at this part of my life. I wanted to make sure you understand that. Thanks.

I agree now that Peachtree offered a fair compromise. Although I don't like HOW he spoke to me, things like that can happen. I shouldn't have to call to see if someone got my fax when I had a receipt that it went through, but I guess I should have. I think I went into the conversation upset that they never got back to me, but I wasn't so upset that I was a jerk from the first moment of the call. I did get upset quickly when he talked over me and was very defensive and then when I talked over him and he called me rude, I just hung up as I won't take that from anyone as I don't call folks names like that typically. It was just a bad day for both of us I guess and I'm just sorry it worked out the way it did. I'll keep them in mind in the future if they have something I may want or need.

Mike, I have looked online for a few places and was thinking I should just got directly to a plastic company to purchase a sheet of the stuff as a 48" long sheet in various widths seems to be a less expensive buy overall as I'd use it on various jigs I have planned to make. I realize that this is a router forum, but there may even be a router table jig that I'd need a runner for, lol. I do honestly thank you and if you speak with David please share my thoughts. I don't have his phone or email at hand, but I'd probably get in touch to say sorry.

Thanks to all for your sincere thoughts.


----------

